# Sentinel Reviews



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I want to know your PERSONAL (not from what you've read) experience with Sentinel.

Please let me know what breeds and weight of dogs you own. How you gave the pill and how long you've been using the product.

TYVM


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

A puppy of mine placed in a pet home took Sentinel for heartworm and fleas has total loss of motor control within three days of taking it three different times. Had to be carried home from walks. Ceased preventative and dog is 100% fine.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I used it for three years on all of our family's dogs. 

Annie- 60lb boxer
Mugzee- 90lb boxer
Nalah-75lb boxer
Keisha- 100lb cane corso
Brinx- 70lb boxer
Jade- 90lb doberman
Zelda- 80lb doberman
Scooty puff- 10lb min pin

Scooty puff had reactions to it so he never got it again. It made him very ill and lathargic.

Mugzee, Keisha and Zelda had no problems that we could tell.

Brix and Jade were itchy and would get sick to their stomach for days after taking it.

Annie and Nalah had seizures do to ivermectin.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

TYVM
I'm currently debating on switching to Sentinel due to it is just like Trifexis, is cheaper and has better reviews.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

TYVM for all your reviews.
I'd really love it if anyone else could add their own experience


----------

